
iFixit Essential Phone Teardown - bdz
https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Essential+Phone+Teardown/96764
======
always_good
I'm so blind to sidebars that it took me 5 minutes to find out "why the text
didn't load". I'd see the text in the view-source, switch back to the website,
and scratch my head.

------
celticninja
For a phone that was the to use a modular design making access so difficult is
going to put off a lot of users.

~~~
Someone
Are you confusing the Essential Phone with the Fairphone
([https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Fairphone+2+Teardown/52523](https://www.ifixit.com/Teardown/Fairphone+2+Teardown/52523)),
which scores a neat 10/10?

